# spec v mods



## johnp69 (Feb 22, 2003)

Hey guys i just got my 03 spec v and wanted to do some mods but i am new to this so bare with me. First i would like to put a spec v decal on the rear under the se-r and would like to put the se-r emblem on the front...any ideas where i can get these besides the dealer, second i want to put a hotshot CAI on my car...should i or shouldnt i (i dont want to lose my warranty but would like the performance). thanks


----------



## Aggdaddy (Feb 6, 2003)

johnp69 said:


> *Hey guys i just got my 03 spec v and wanted to do some mods but i am new to this so bare with me. First i would like to put a spec v decal on the rear under the se-r and would like to put the se-r emblem on the front...any ideas where i can get these besides the dealer, second i want to put a hotshot CAI on my car...should i or shouldnt i (i dont want to lose my warranty but would like the performance). thanks *


The dealer I go through said that putting an intake mod on woud void my powertrain warranty. You would be better off modding the exhaust than the intake, as that would only void your muffler warranty. Most of the time anyway. Depends on the dealer I guess. However if you need any warranty work done, you can just put the stock intake box on before visiting the Nissan service techs.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well what u can do is put on the intake and stuff if something does go wrong put ur stock back on and it still be covered that or whenever u take ur car in to the dealership put it back to stock.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

And, although it would be a major pain, the dealer must prove the aftermarket part you installed caused the failure to void your coverage.


----------

